# VLC *.wma file(s) don't play.



## RobbyHF (Jul 9, 2012)

Searched the handbook I can't seem to figure out why they won't play. They load then skip  instantly without playing any audio. MP3(s) work fine, *.avi(s) don't but I haven't configured VLC video playing yet. So that's not a concern.


----------



## jardows (Aug 5, 2012)

I have the same problem with some *.wma files that I downloaded, but have since lost the licensing files that went with them.  If you acquired these through an online store of some type, that may be what is going on, since it is doubtful that VLC or FreeBSD have the coding for that DRM.


----------

